# ThermoFlex vs. Eco-Film Review



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

Last month we decided to try out ThermoFlex since our local supplier is now carrying it and the fact that we had problems with Imprintables.

Here is my review 4 weeks later after multiple tests with ThermoFlex and Eco-Film to see which we will continue with.

*Thickness:* 

ThermoFlex requires a little more blade pressure due to it's thickness. It also requires a higher temperature and press length than its counterpart.

Eco-Film is a very thin transfer. It can be cut at a pressure of 90 with a fresh blade. It adheres very quickly if you are wanting to layer the vinyl in a timely matter.

Edge: Eco-Film


*Weedability: *

ThermoFlex - 7 : It weeds EASIER than Eco-Film and doesn't break up. It's actually the best film I've ever weeded. BUT, it is very difficult to actually see what you're weeding which can cause problems and delays. That knocks 3 points off of my score.

Eco-Film - 9 : It is very easy to weed and very easy to see what you're weeding. My only complaint is how easy it breaks apart when you're pulling a large image. 


*Lifetime:* 

ThermoFlex - 10 : I've washed a shirt 20 times this month and have yet to see signs of peeling or cracking. I've even abused it in the dryer to see just how much it could take. This takes the cake.

Eco-Film - 7 : It has a great life IF you care for it exactly as it states. Most customers, however, will not read the label we send with them and we have had complaints of cracking and peeling after a few weeks. I personally have seen this as well on my garments.


*Appearance & Feel: *

ThermoFlex : 8 - Very good feel for vinyl although it can be a little thick on the garment. A sort of dull finish.

Eco-Film : 8.5 - Great appearance but a very plastic/vinyl-like feel. Very light on garment.


*Overall:*

ThermoFlex - 9 : Very awesome product with a great track record. This product is also available through many companies. The weeding visibility and high temp/press time are the only things I can complain about.

Eco-Film - 8 : Very easy to work with and it's great for layering. It is only available through Imprintables from my knowledge. 

Either way you cannot go wrong. Hopefully my review helps some of you make your decision!


----------



## ArcaneNola (Oct 25, 2011)

Best review so far of the products. Seems very accurate from my personal experiences. I'd like to add that Eco-Film does have a price advantage. And that the thickness of Thermoflex is supposedly 90-100 microns whereas Eco-Film is supposedly 80-90 microns (although in weeding the difference feels like it should be much more significant.) Can you tell us what kind of shirts/products (thickness important) you tested the vinyl on? Did you pre-press or pre-wash any products before applying?

I personally have used Eco-Film for my own business as it tends to be a little bit cheaper ,and I never could find a clear distinction as to whether Thermoflex or Eco-Film was better before I made my purchases. My brand is gauged more to young adults where the fit and quality of the t-shirt matters just as much as the design, so I use American Apparel 2001 and Alstyle 1701 (I believe, the AA clone.) I have had a good deal of problems with eco-film on the shirts that I've personally pressed myself. There tends to be a wrinkling effect on parts of the designs (typically lines around .5 of an inch wide and 1.5+ inches long.) I've seen this same effect on hoodies I've pressed with it as well, along with cracking and peeling you mentioned. I've even try pre-washing the shirts to shrink them more before I press... I'm guessing a lot of my woes have to due to the thinness/combed cotton nature of these shirts combined with thinness and non-elasticity of eco-film. I'm really hoping to find a vinyl that can work for me to quality I'm proud of (I need to make a post in particular about this so I don't hi-jack your thread).

I also work for a separate business in a mall that does a great volume of custom vinyl t-shirts and they use Thermoflex themselves, but haven't tried much else I believe. The only complaint I've ever seen about Thermoflex from customers is on jersey style shirts, typically polyester mesh with larger holes actual jerseys that we likely should not have used Thermoflex Plus on. However, we largely use shirts that we own when we press, that are a mix of heavyweight pre-shrunk cotton hanes, hi-den Jersee, and similar shirts. They're much thicker than the shirts I use and not combed cotton and Thermoflex is thicker which is suppose to reduce wrinkling effects. I own a few work shirts like these and the designs look fine with extremely minor wear that anyone untrained would not detect (after 20+ washes). However, I'd speculate that eco-film might hold up near as well on these thicker shirts and I don't have the experience with thermoflex on thinner shirts yet.


----------

